# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de cítricos de Argentina

## gpacheco

*Lima, feb. 22 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de semillas de cítricos (Citrus y Poncirus), procedentes de Argentina.  
El envío de los productos deberá contar con el Permiso Fitosanitario de Importación, emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado, previo a la certificación y embarque en el país de origen y procedencia. 
Además, deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen que consigne que las semillas proceden de un lugar de producción oficialmente inspeccionado por la Organización Nacional de Protección Sanitaria (ONPF) del país de origen, durante el periodo de crecimiento activo del cultivo y encontrado libre de Xylelia fastidiosa. 
Los envases de los productos serán nuevos y de primer uso, libre de tierra y de cualquier material extraño al producto. 
Señaló que el importador deberá contar con su Registro de Importadores, lugares de producción y responsables técnicos de material sujeto a cuarentena posentrada vigente, además de la inspección fitosanitaria en el punto de ingreso al país. 
El inspector de Senasa, tomará una muestra para ser remitida a la Unidad del Centro de Diagnóstico de Sanidad Vegetal del Senasa, y el costo del diagnóstico deberá ser asumido por el importador. 
El proceso de cuarentena posentrada tendrá una duración de 24 meses, señaló el Senasa en una resolución directoral publicada hoy en la separata de normas legales del diario oficial El Peruano. 
En dicho lapso, el material instalado en el lugar de producción será sometido por parte del Senasa a dos inspecciones obligatorias para el seguimiento de la cuarentena y a una inspección obligatoria final para el levantamiento de la cuarentena, agregó.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de semillas y granos de chía Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de semillas de canola de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas alimenticias de pecano de Argentina Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas germinadas de palma aceitera de Indonesia

----------

